# Eye test???



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

We are due to pick up Gracie in just under two weeks..... I remember reading somewhere that cockapoos are prone to a disease of the eye but I can't for the life remember what it is, can anyone help?

Also should we insist that the breeder have her tested or is it our responsibility? 

Thanks! 

Gracies Mum!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

It's called pra and it's from the poodle side I think. 
When researching getting my pup I read that you should always check the poodle has had the test and is clear then they will never produce a puppy with pra ... I'm no expert but this website has info http://www.optigen.com/opt9_test_prcd_pra.html


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I had no idea...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its the parents that are ment to be tested


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OK I'm not expert but my understanding is...

If one parent is PRA clear then the puppy can't develop the disease. The breeder should confirm that at least one of the parents is PRA clear.

If both parents are clear then the puppy can't develop the disease or carry the gene.

You would only get you dog tested if you intend to breed.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> OK I'm not expert but my understanding is...
> 
> If one parent is PRA clear then the puppy can't develop the disease. The breeder should confirm that at least one of the parents is PRA clear.
> 
> ...


P.s so even though one parent is clear your pup could still be a carrier and therefore have the potential to pass it onto its offspring thus the need to have your puppy checked if you intend to breed .

Hope I haven't ruined your post Helen .. sorry x


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies I am now more informed and feel less anxious about it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Mandy ... just realised I called you Helen x x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry Mandy ... just realised I called you Helen x x


No worries, I'll make allowances for a 'senior' forum member...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep my early onset alzheimers is becoming a problem... not joking x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

i have spoken to a breeder who said his dogs from the five generations he has got were pra tested so he doesn't have to eye test his new stud & bitches as their parents were clear (is this true)?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think he still needs to do it, well its not a legal requierment, just good practice, that tells me he was to shell out less and earn more from the pups, for the money the breeders ask i would exspect all health teast posible. im starting to think that hip scoring should be added to that list too as cockers are prone to it now and i know that the labradoodals are suffering because both labs and poodle get hip displazia. i know of one posible two cockapoos now with hip dispazia. 

personaly i wouldnt like a pup from him, but thats just an opinion, if he ticks all the right boxes. 

have asked some people i know who breed will see what they say.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

A PRA clear dam and sire will produce 100% clear offspring so, in theory, if a breeder is starting with both a clear dam and sire and never introduces an untested, carrier or affected dog into the breeding programme testing of every dog for PRA isn't necessary I suppose. But like Kendal says, is he doing other health checks? If they are not doing any health checks I would be suspicious but if all other checks are done and he also has records that demonstrates the dogs successive generations that shows PRA clear lineage and you feel they are a good programme with a rigorous breeding programme could be OK. Does the breeder give a guarantee that any puppies will be 100% clear????????


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

is he saying that he has bred both mum and dad and can prove 5 generations back were pra clear, sounds like alot of dogs especially as dam and sire wont be related ... if you wish to pursue ask him for pedigrees and check wether they ve been tested the records are with the kennel ckub ..i think..but he should also have certification , if he cant provide this then he cant back up his claims. But I agree with Kendal for what it costs and the money he'll be making why not just get it done, saves all the hassle and he shows himself to be reputable x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks all, i have cut & pasted part of the web site - see if you think it sounds like a good breeder!

We pride ourselves in breeding healthy, well reared and socialised puppies that are suitable as family pets. Our pedigree dogs are kennel club registered with pedigree certificates and both parents can be seen,this also applies to the cockapoos but obviously these are unregistered as the breed/cross is in its early days.

All puppies leave flea treated and up to date with worming,we also give a 48 hour vet check.Our puppies are reared in a purpose built rearing facility next to the house so we can keep an eye on the pups and give them the attention they deserve.You can visit pups once they are at least a week old and anytime after that before they are ready to leave,and if their is one you would like to reserve then a small non refundable deposit will secure your choice 

What do you think?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jools said:


> Thanks all, i have cut & pasted part of the web site - see if you think it sounds like a good breeder!


There are a few people on this forum with dogs from this breeder. It would be OK just to ask who has a dog from them and see what they thought of you wanted to. It's always difficult to judge a breeder based on web info alone - far better to find out others experiences, about the health and temperament of the dog they have from them and also to do at least one visit. I don't have any experience of them personally.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Mandy, i have spoken to one lady and the dog is lovely and has a great temperament but not been well so has put me off a bit as the breeder hasn't been that helpful! Do you know the names of the other dogs - i know little Rosie already - but any others would be helpful!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

jools said:


> Thanks Mandy, i have spoken to one lady and the dog is lovely and has a great temperament but not been well so has put me off a bit as the breeder hasn't been that helpful! Do you know the names of the other dogs - i know little Rosie already - but any others would be helpful!


I should say that I've never actually asked the breeder for assistance with Rosie, but I did mention her problems in an email I sent him (just an update email with a photo for him) and he hasn't replied to the email (it's been over two weeks). I haven't tried again, so it's not as though he's repeatedly ignored me. 

Personally, I just think she has a sensitive tummy, I don't think it's anything to do with the breeder. But after seeing what some breeders on here are like with after-care, it struck me that if I ever did this again, I would be far more careful about the questions I asked and one of them would be about their insurance (he certainly never mentioned 4 weeks free insurance, like Kendal has mentioned on another thread) and another would be about what after-care he provides. I had no experience of breeders and no idea what to ask - I'd be better informed next time (if my husband will ever let me have another one!)


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I should say that I've never actually asked the breeder for assistance with Rosie, but I did mention her problems in an email I sent him (just an update email with a photo for him) and he hasn't replied to the email (it's been over two weeks). I haven't tried again, so it's not as though he's repeatedly ignored me.
> 
> Personally, I just think she has a sensitive tummy, I don't think it's anything to do with the breeder. But after seeing what some breeders on here are like with after-care, it struck me that if I ever did this again, I would be far more careful about the questions I asked and one of them would be about their insurance (he certainly never mentioned 4 weeks free insurance, like Kendal has mentioned on another thread) and another would be about what after-care he provides. I had no experience of breeders and no idea what to ask - I'd be better informed next time (if my husband will ever let me have another one!)



I know this will be my one & only puppy - as hubby has finally after 7 years come round to the idea - hes even looking at all the dog food now (can't believe its the same man)!!!!! As a first timer as well - i'm only relying on what i read & other people like yourself - which is invaluable!!! I am going to ask him the question on injections also as he doesn't give the first one like some of the others (but my vet said that is for the best as some of the second injections are not compatible with what the breeder has given)!! Look at the time & i'm still looking at dog stuff - better do some proper work now - bye for now j


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Mable had her first injection and i thought we were that bit nearer to going out as the process ahd already begun, when I spoke to the woman she did say that some injections are nt compatable and that she would nt innoculate her if I didnt want her to and that she would knock it off the price, however went ahead with the jab, due to eagerness only to find that my vet said it was t compatable and suggested leaving it a couple of weeks and starting a whole new course again, so setting me back in time really, she even suggested going back 2 1/2 hours to complete the course. Antwat rang round a load of vets and eventually found one compatable ... so maybe your better off not bothering or at least ask what make it is then you can find out compatability first x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I got Dylan, I took him to my vet straight away for a check-up and also because he had fleas, and they gave me one month free Pet Plan when I registered him. My breeder had given the first injection and the one my vet uses was not compatible. They tried to talk me into starting a fresh batch but there is no way I was having that - I don't like innoculations anyway and would always want to minimise them, not have extra. So I rang around all the local vets until I found one that did the same brand as the breeder and got the second one done there. By the way my breeder also microchipped before we left with him. When you get a new pup, you want to get the injections over and done with asap so that you can walk him, so personally I would prefer the breeder to give the first jab and look around for a compatible vet for the second.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Helen, where did you get dylan from?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo came from a great home breeder without jabs as she had researched it and her vet had already raised the issue of compatability. She decided to let each prospective owner start injections off with their own vet and let us know this right from the start when the litter was around 1 week old.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jools said:


> Thanks Helen, where did you get dylan from?


I got him from a breeder in Essex, near Maldon. Probably not the best breeder, but certainly a wonderful pup!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How is lovely Gracie doing, good I hope would love to see and hear how she's getting on x


----------

